# Craziest Thing You've Done...



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Well my recent 11 hour roadtrip with Moondemon to get some p's and a tank got me wondering what else have people done to get a piranha. 
What's the furthest you've gone?
I don't even dare ask how far Plum has gone for a p.









Trev


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Not very far really...
I drove to Vancouver, WA (about 4 hours) to hook up with Assclown for a tank, Portland, OR (3.5 hours) to hook up with Grosse Gurke (he gave me a couple cariba... yes, gave)and HOLLYWOOD for some piraya.

Other'n that I've just ordered through the mail.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

only 45 minutes!...





















....It's good to have an LFS that specializes in piranhas literally right in your own back yard!..


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i drove 3 hours to buy a 125 gal set up for my p's, only to find out i measured the slope angle incorrectly going into my basement and it wouldn't fit









now, i only buy tanks with a length of 60 inches or less.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I guess i did it with you Trevor !
..going to New Jersey was part of a little trip to NYC with my GF, so i had other interests than just the fish. 
Going to TO. with you was just about a fish and a setup ... but ended up having a great day ! I guees it just tops it for me !

.. I also drove 6 hours to get ma pirayas in quebec city 2 years ago. I had forgotten about that one... I guess i'm crazy or the piranha market in Montreal simply sucks !!


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

I drove 20 hours to get my current group. I once drove 16 down the east coast moving 4 rbp.Lost my mind and started recording myself saying all kinds of crazy sh*t towards the end.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I made a 2 day trip from the northern-lower pennisula of Michigan to Fort Bragg, North Carolina with a small Sanchezi in a bucket with a battery operated air pump.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I drove from Milwaukee to Detroit twice with Jeff (grosse gurke)! What a waste of 12 hours! Actually, I love the sonofabitch! It was the trip that was grueling.

Other than that, I drove six hours one way from Milwaukee to Indianapolis to buy one of the biggest dovii currently in captivity.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Me, NBKK, and Mattones drove to New Jersey in my moms caravan to check out some Piranhas once. It was great. We listened to John Lennon's "Imagine" and sang the song word for word while cruising on the highway.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

True story, I have proof!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Me, NBKK, and Mattones drove to New Jersey in my moms caravan to check out some Piranhas once. It was great. We listened to John Lennon's "Imagine" and sang the song word for word while cruising on the highway.


That was a hell of a time. I loved that place we stopped for Chicken wings!


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow! Some of you have done some serious traveling for your P's. Four hours is tops for me.


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

From Cincinnati, Ohio I drove to New Jersey then New York City for 2 buys. 5 Caribes and 2 Terns that were huge only to sell them 6 months later. Yes, I do regret sellnig them.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

how long can you keep a piranha in a bucket or something like that with no filters


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Da said:


> only 45 minutes!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rub it in a lil more Da' Manster!!!! Youre freaking killin me my lfs barely carries cichlids let alone Ps.

I don't have any crazy stories.......yet, lol.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

rhom15 said:


> how long can you keep a piranha in a bucket or something like that with no filters


For anything longer than a couple hours I'd suggest getting a portable air pump and airstone.
They're cheap.

I've stayed in a hotel overnight during a pick-up with a bucket full of pygos this way.

It was hilarious walking through the lobby and getting on the elevator carrying a bucket full of piranhas.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Drove 30 minutes after labor day BBQ party from my cousin's house to pickup my current manueli while my wife bitching at me the whole time cuz it was late and my then 1.5d month old daughter was crying like crazy nonstop to the sellers house and back home cuz she was hungry.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

The furthest that I've gone for fish was to ajax from mississauga to triggas house to pick up my first p which was an elong. So about an hr each way


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

L10452 said:


> From Cincinnati, Ohio I drove to New Jersey then New York City for 2 buys. 5 Caribes and 2 Terns that were huge only to sell them 6 months later. Yes, I do regret sellnig them.


at that point wouldnt it be cheapers "gas saving" to just pay for shipping?


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

I moved from Minneapolis, MN to San Francisco, CA (2100 miles) with my mixed shoal of 12 pygos ranging in size from 7"-13". It took me about 3 days and two hotel stays. The move was at the end of December and it was freezing. The second night in the hotel, the heater broke and all the fish almost died when their water temp dropped below 55 degrees. I had to stack all containers in the hotel bathroom and crank the hot water for 2 hours and steam them back to the right temp of 78. Had to hide all the fish and stop the pumps when going through the agriculture stop at the CA boarder. Actually had my truck briefly searched. Made it all the way with no fatalities. Before moving anything else out of my truck, I had to set up my 125 right away in a third floor apartment with no elevator.

I moved back to Minneapolis about a year later and brought 4 of the original 12 with me plus a Mac I picked up when I was there. It was warmer that run. But, I almost hit a pronghorned antelope in Wyoming and my containers tipped over and I lost more then 3/4 of the water in each container. Luckily, I had a few gallons of drinking water and made it to the gas station.

So yeah, it was a little crazy.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

you guys rock







some die hard piranha people


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

X2 what rhom15 said, I will never again whine to myself about the drive to Markham (45min.) from south/west Toronto.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

one day on the way home from the fishstore, just picked up a 6" rhom....i was going down a main road and 2 dogs crossed right in front of me and i swerved and hit a curb doing 50MPH....when i hit the curb i flew out of my seat and hit my head on the ceiling...it wasnt until i got home that i realised that the fish in the bag flew out the window when i hit the curb...i drove back and parked my car right in the left lane of this main road with the hazards on so i could find my fish in the median lol....i found him and he was still doing fine!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

T-wag said:


> one day on the way home from the fishstore, just picked up a 6" rhom....i was going down a main road and 2 dogs crossed right in front of me and i swerved and hit a curb doing 50MPH....when i hit the curb i flew out of my seat and hit my head on the ceiling...it wasnt until i got home that i realised that the fish in the bag flew out the window when i hit the curb...i drove back and parked my car right in the left lane of this main road with the hazards on so i could find my fish in the median lol....*i found him and he was still doing fine!*


That's freaking crazy!!! I almost fell out my chair laughing when I read that story!!!!


----------



## bigblackasianguy (Sep 29, 2010)

drove 3 hours to get a black piranha. and 3 hours to get back. C:



T-wag said:


> one day on the way home from the fishstore, just picked up a 6" rhom....i was going down a main road and 2 dogs crossed right in front of me and i swerved and hit a curb doing 50MPH....when i hit the curb i flew out of my seat and hit my head on the ceiling...it wasnt until i got home that i realised that the fish in the bag flew out the window when i hit the curb...i drove back and parked my car right in the left lane of this main road with the hazards on so i could find my fish in the median lol....i found him and he was still doing fine!


8O incredible!


----------



## bigblackasianguy (Sep 29, 2010)

rhom15 said:


> how long can you keep a piranha in a bucket or something like that with no filters


like forever.

when i bought my 2 1/2in black piranha

i kept it in a bag for 5 hours until i got home

he was doing fine


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

I Can Mate said:


> From Cincinnati, Ohio I drove to New Jersey then New York City for 2 buys. 5 Caribes and 2 Terns that were huge only to sell them 6 months later. Yes, I do regret sellnig them.


at that point wouldnt it be cheapers "gas saving" to just pay for shipping?
[/quote]

It would be.
Id much rather buy a fish from a Local club memeber then ordering a fish. To enshure quality of the fish.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Craziest thing I've ever done......Hmmmmm oh I got one.

I joined P-Fury 4 years ago!!!!!!!!

Instead of post count I wish it would keep track of hrs spent on the forum. My sad post count doesn't represent my true craze for this site, lol.









But on a side note this is my 1000th post w00t







!!!!!!

Only took me 4 years,


----------

